# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Xin sơ đồ cable PLC Keyence KV series. DB to RJ

## vietnamcnc

Bạn nào có sơ đồ hàn cable kết nối PLC KV của Keyence với COM máy tính này cho mình xin.

Lâu lắm rồi không làm nên cáp, phần mềm, tài liệu mất sạch...

Xin cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## ducduy9104

Trong này có pinout của PLC.

http://www.weintek.com/Download/PLC_...tion_guide.pdf

Ra RJ45 thì chân 2 RX Input, chân 5 TX Output, chân 3,4 GND.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------

